# IAP Local Chapter Signature Logo in color



## Crashmph

Hi All,

I have updated my local chapter signature logo to be in color. I have saved to format of the layered image if any of you are interested in having the same image with you chapter name. The file size is 6.62 KB (6782 bytes) and the pixel size is 120px × 100px, and this should meet the requirements of signature images.

Just send me a PM or post it in this thread and I will let make it for you.

Michael


----------



## rcarman

I would be interested in a color "editable" copy.  Thanks.


----------



## Mudder

One for the New England chapter would be appreciated.


----------



## rjwolfe3

When you send one to Bob can you send one to me as well for Ohio?


----------

